# Greetings!



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey! Have fun on the HF!
I come from Geelong! An hour away from you! be sure to check out the Aussie Thread were just us Aussies can talk!
Enjoy!
Rach

P.S
PM me any time, if you need help! I wouldn't mind! :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Steph! Nice to meet you and welcome to the Horse Forum!

BTW my name is Tiff, I'm 20 and from Canada!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Steph! Welcome to the HF


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Steph!  
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!  u have pretty horses


----------



## Kadiel (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you all for the great welcomes!

Canada hey Tiff? I've always wanted to go there one day. I love the snow :lol: 

And Rach i got lost a few months back in Geelong.We couldnt find the freeway to head back into the city


----------



## Kadiel (Mar 28, 2008)

P.S.

Sadly none of thoes horses are mine


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

